# 1960's & 70's Songs



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)

Had a crush on Eric Burden. Still do.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## gipper (Apr 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


>


 All good tunes, but Dust in the Wind was released in 1977.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

S.J. said:


>



Amazing group; not thought about much these days. 


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Bon Scott before ACDC...doing back-up vocals.

Greg


----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

heheheh

Greg


----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Compost (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

....and spaghettiiiiiii....up!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)

Man, this thread sure brought back some memories!!! Keep it up!


----------



## The Professor (Apr 30, 2017)

Teresa Brewer - Music Music Music


Teresa Brewer - Let Me Go Lover


Teresa Brewer - A Tear Fell


----------



## The Professor (Apr 30, 2017)

Joni James - I Can Dream, Can't I


Joni James - Secret Love


Joni James - There Goes My Heart


----------



## The Professor (Apr 30, 2017)

Joni James - La Vie En Rose


When I fall In Love


Joni James - Among My Souvenirs


----------



## OldLady (Apr 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Had a crush on Eric Burden. Still do.


The one and only song I ever learned the chords for on my guitar.
There is a house in New Orleans.....   loved it.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 30, 2017)

Compost said:


>




pretty hot video for 1966 

could show a little butt cheek

but belly buttons out of the question 

--LOL


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 30, 2017)

I hear this one and I'm reminded of hitchhiking to Jones Beach


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 30, 2017)

Loved those bell bottoms.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> I hear this one and I'm reminded of hitchhiking to Jones Beach


All of these put me somewhere on a california beach...young...on the prowl...or stoned while watching waves. Or cruising up and down the blvd at night with my friends banging a tamborine. LOL


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 30, 2017)

This song was first put out there by my late beautiful precious in 1967. This is him doing it 30 years later. In my opinion, his voice only got better!   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> I hear this one and I'm reminded of hitchhiking to Jones Beach



One of my all time favs. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## The Professor (May 1, 2017)

The Platters – Only You


The Platters – Smoke Gets In Your Eyes


The Platters – The Great Pretender


----------



## The Professor (May 1, 2017)

The Platters – Harbor Lights


The Platters – Twilight Time


The Platters – My Prayer


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

EDIT: a few months later but with a lot of feeling....


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Funny as....

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)

Music. It does wonders to the human brain. If anyone gets a chance...and you have netflix...look for Alive Inside. The way music (ipods) "wakes" up people with alzheimers is just amazing to watch. Alive. Wiggling around in their chairs, some even forgoing their walkers and dancing to whatever song it is that "woke that part of the brain up" to where they could all of a sudden remember their childhoods, speak, chat with the nurse, sing aloud words to a song they had long forgotten they loved. It was amazing to see.

And this thread is doing exactly that with all of us..and we are not suffering such a disease. At least, not yet. Each song we post, takes us to another time.

So please look for it and watch it. You will finish it off wanting to write down songs and bands and things of your past "just in case". And we can still enjoy those memories NOW. Thank you all that posted songs I long forgot..and have now in my youtube collection.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)

We need to add 70's songs to this thread too. Feel free to do so.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou 
Can you edit the thread title for me please? 60's AND 70's songs, please.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)

Why am I thinking of a back seat, steamy windows with a guy, listening to this song NOW?


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## xband (May 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


>



CCR's Proud Mary is one of the best sixties rock and roll songs. I know Tina Turner also sang it but CCR was the first.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## xband (May 1, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Greg



Mellow Yellow was the most famous Donovan song.


----------



## xband (May 1, 2017)

Nobody has said anything about The Beatles, waz up with that?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 1, 2017)

The Professor said:


> Joni James - La Vie En Rose
> 
> 
> When I fall In Love
> ...





This is the only one I recall hearing....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 1, 2017)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 1, 2017)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 1, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2017)

Still a great song to sing while cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2017)

Our prom theme


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2017)

Back to the 60's


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

xband said:


> Nobody has said anything about The Beatles, waz up with that?



They'd need a forum to themselves methinks. 

Greg


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2017)

The Beatles were ok and I enjoyed some of their songs, but I leaned more towards Rolling Stones, Zepplin, Joplin, Hendrix, Doors, Grand Funk, etc.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The Beatles were ok and I enjoyed some of their songs, but I leaned more towards Rolling Stones, Zepplin, Joplin, Hendrix, Doors, Grand Funk, etc.



I didn't really get much of the stones until Bowie and then I associated the Stones with parties. Sixties was definitely Beatles.

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)

How dare you group 60's tunes with 70's tunes!

The 60's are the king decade for music.

The 70's are the bottom dwellers of the dungeon.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg

...am watching this with my 6mth old grand-daughter; doesn't get any better than this!!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> I didn't really get much of the stones until Bowie and then I associated the Stones with parties. Sixties was definitely Beatles.
> 
> Greg


Life began on the Ed Sullivan show in 1964.

And was reborn at the Monterey Pop Festival in 1967.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)

S.J. said:


>


You're not right, man!


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 1, 2017)

cvvc  vf gbfrbtr5revv6rvr4t5t5gvtv7t

& Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2017)

And then there's Motown.


----------



## namvet (May 1, 2017)




----------



## namvet (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)

Gracie said:


>



My favorite era is 1970's


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)

Let's go on a 70's trip babes and cool boys of usmb....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (May 2, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My Party Songs were often 70s, but the music I loved was definitely 60s. 




Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 2, 2017)

A slow intro...and then...


Greg


----------



## namvet (May 2, 2017)

I may have put this up before?? Nam war music 66-71   Vietnam War Era Music


----------



## namvet (May 2, 2017)




----------



## OZman (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2017)

VN era:



Greg


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah man....dig it


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2017)

Ever noticed a 64 year old guitar design has NEVER been improved upon ? Thanks Uncle Les


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice git-tar


----------



## deanrd (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Nov 16, 2017)

Totally unexpected from my favorite comedian:


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## deanrd (Nov 17, 2017)

From 1972, a wonderful tribute to Richard Spencer, President Trump, Steve Bannon and the Alt Right:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow, the height of the Vietnam war, I remember this dity:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Nov 18, 2017)

I wish I could post a picture of my brothers 69 white charger,  blowing away my da and making all else moot. The militia shooting down protesters,


----------



## S.J. (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Wow, the height of the Vietnam war, I remember this dity:


I didn't think ANYONE would remember Blue Cheer!! Yay! You do!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 19, 2017)

This tune and the memories of cinnamon hashish... life was good...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 19, 2017)

One of the best English Blues tunes ever played...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## S.J. (Nov 19, 2017)

Anybody remember Emitt Rhodes?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Totally unexpected from my favorite comedian:


OK. Comedian thang. Gotta love Vicki


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2017)

These threads drag on so long it's hard to remember


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Nov 20, 2017)

Life is a ministoni smothered in cheese?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone remember the mellow  voices of  alternative radio and the alternative music they used to play back in day.. Free form music, Free form radio of the 80s. Fad gadgets or Talk talk, or Bartok, you never know what you might get.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 20, 2017)

One of  my favorite 80's songs. No sign of yesterday, men at work, wash those dishes.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2017)

*Sometimes I think it's a shame
When I get feelin' better when I'm feelin' no pain*


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)

Knew from the start it had to be you
You got my heart, I don't know what I'm gonna do
With your love
Heaven sent the sign, then sent you
I'm goin' out of my mind since I met you


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 30, 2017)

One of my most favorite Songs of my most favorite group. This is one that all these years later isn't sort of an embarrassment!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------

